# GE HO T5 bulbs



## Rabbithntr86219 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ive heard many people swear by GE bubls for their T5...where do you buy these at?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I know you can get them here
www.azgardens.com

I would not buy any fish / shrimp or plants there, but the dry goods (the ones that are not a rip off), there have not been any problems getting from them.

Just shop wisely there, this might not be the only place to get them, but I know they do have them.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I've had GE bulbs. They come in a standard size with excellent tolerances. German made bulbs are good this way too. Some of the generic bulbs I picked up come with lengths that don't match up exactly!


----------

